# Newer Air Pump Not Pumping o.O



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

So I got a hagen elite 801 air pump. After adjusting airlines and valves I realised it was not pumping air anymore. I had it running for 3 betta tanks w/sponge filtration and thought maybe it was the valves. It hum's strong as ever so the motor is fine it's just not producing air  What can I do to possible fix it.

And too late to return to store no receipt anyway. Also still under warranty but the cost of shipping is just a little bit more then I paid for the pump


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

run a piece of tubing from the pump outlet directly into the tank without anything on it... does it produce air?...... then add an airstone... if no air; then get a rebuild kit.. then write hagen an e-mail telling them how you had to go out and buy a rebuild hit for a brand new airpump.. be nice; but tell them that your next pump will not be a hagen..


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Good advice thanks


----------

